# Bundyanne - I am curious!!



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
Just curious???


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

For me, I like to have a WIP (knit or crochet) for working on at home. Then another small one for taking out with me, have to wait around a lot when taking Dad out.
Then another for the crochet classes my daughter gives......... :sm17: They are not unfinished as such but WIP's.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I switch back and forth from knitting to crochet projects. Mainly due back problems.


----------



## peachesga (Nov 6, 2014)

speaking for myself i get bored working on something too long-- so i usually have about 3 things going- then i go back and finish all of them


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

I have dufferent projects for different situations. Socks for waiting at doctor office and riding in the car. Sweaters or afghans when at home and more complicated oroducts like cables ir color work when I want to be really involved in the process. 
I also have the arrention span of a gnat so it's helpful to have different projects.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I too like to do one to completion and then start another. The only time I have two going is at Xmas. If someone comes while I am knitting something for them, I can always switch to the second one while they're here. Well at least get ti out, as they all know I always have something on my needles. So getting out the second project keeps them from asking questions. lol I really don't like doing two or three, because I always forget where I'm at, or while I'm knitting something else, I almost always forget where I put the pattern or lose it all together. Si Stopped doing that.lol


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I get interrupted with a request for something and start the new thing. I never get back to the old ones.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


not everyone is like you Bundy..........................You do one at a time. others like to have heaps to play with. I have none.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I will start something and then I will need a gift or some one will request I make them something, Or if i run into a problem I may put that article aside. For instance I started a cardigan and got the back finished and could not figure out how to decrease the fronts in seed stitch and stay in the pattern. It took me many years but finally finished. Also I took some classes and they would start a new article every week so it left me with several wips. Right now I only have two unfinished and am working very hard to get them all finished.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I knit to figure stuff out & learn new things a lot of the time. It's not as much about finishing things unless I'm working on something entirely useful such as a pair of socks, hats for the kids... But occasionally, the number of things hanging around gets to be a little too much.

My Ravelry pages are full of experiments.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Me also!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have about seven WIPs. I like to change from knitting to crochet and from big comforting blankets to little things like socks and also anything I get asked for.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I'm like you, I knit one thing at a time. This is the only thing in my life that is orderly.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

I like to work one at a time..keeps me focused


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

also depends on what i am knitting. If I am doing kids stuff or baby stuff, I do one at a time ( Ignoring a couple of big projects I do when I feel in the mood, blankets etc) But if I am doing a jersey for my Husband or sons, I might do a couple of baby things at the same time, just to take a way the bordom of large items.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I can only do one thing at a time, too. I hurry to finish what I'm doing so I can start the next one. I'm afraid if I start another one before I finish the first, I'll never get that first one finished.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I like having different projects going at the same time--quilt top entirely by hand, braided rag rug, crocheted potholders. I have recently finished a knitted dress for great granddaughter and knitted shawls for step-greatgranddaughters. A big project gets boring, so I like little projects to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sometimes I start something and lose interest for a while. Or I visit the lys and discover a beautiful new yarn that absolutely needs my attention first. I get together with friends occasionally and need a smaller traveling size piece, so having several wips is not unusual at all for me.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually have more than one thing at a time because I like to knit lace and need to concentrate. I also like to have an easy no thinking project for going to knitting club r in front of the tv. To each their own.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a few item's on my pin's as my shawl take's a bit of concentration, I only work on that when i'm alone and I only do a few row's a a time.......I alway's have some sock's to work on, which are great for doing anywhere, sometime's i'll start a second pair if i'm getting close to doing the heel and know I won't get time to complete both heels, i'd rather start another pair than leave a heel partly done.....then I alway's have a cloth or hand towel for in the evening's whilst watching tv with the family, I can easily pick-up and put down 

I often have to stop myself from starting something else lol oh I do if a gift is needed quickly then I drop everything else and just work on the one thing


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I need to change projects to keep my hands from aching. I like to have 3 projects on the go. One with heavier yarn, one with fine yarn and a crochet one. If I had to work on only one till it was finished and then start another one, I would give up knitting or crocheting.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

A while ago there was a discussion about this.... the upshot was that some people are production oriented where are others are process oriented.
Meaning, some (like Bundyanne who started this particular topic) are production oriented... the term we came up with was "Get 'Er Done"
alternatively, those that are process oriented have more WIP's... because they are playing with understanding how something works..
For process oriented.. WIP does not mean "Work in Progress" but "When I Please".
Probably almost no one is 100% one or the other... just different people "lean" one way or another. And it's all good.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


It keeps my hands more limber to have 2 or 3 projects going at the same time in different weights of yarn. Worsted and bulkies get too heavy on my wrists after a time but I can't stand not knitting so something in fingering or DK and always, something lace...which tends to make you go cross-eyed after a while. :sm02:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I used to do only one project at a time. Since joining KP I have changed, for some reason. At the moment I have 3 projects on the go and am doing nothing else until at least 2 of these are finished!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a bit like you, Anne having your fridge and freezer full all the time where as I buy as needed. We are all different and do as we see fit. If that means an empty freezer and 3 WIP well so be it.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I get bored easily & don't feel compelled to finish a project before I start another. I'm more of a process oriented knitter; so I have many WIP's. I enjoy the process of knitting whether I'm trying out a new yarn, stitch pattern, or learning a new technique. There are times, though, when I'll knit a hat or cowl & finish it right away because it's for a gift, or to help a friend with a charity deadline. It's also a good way to test my memory, since dementia runs in my family. When I pick up a WIP that I haven't worked on in a while, I see how long it takes me to figure out where I left off in the pattern. Usually I make notes to myself where to continue in a pattern row when I pause on a project; but if my notes fail me, it can be a challenge to find where I left off. That's when I check my memory to see if I can remember the pattern stitch I was doing for that project & where I left off. So far, I've been able to do that for every WIP that I get back to. We're all wired differently as to how our brains work; so I always say 'different strokes for different folks'.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> A while ago there was a discussion about this.... the upshot was that some people are production oriented where are others are process oriented.
> Meaning, some (like Bundyanne who started this particular topic) are production oriented... the term we came up with was "Get 'Er Done"
> alternatively, those that are process oriented have more WIP's... because they are playing with understanding how something works..
> For process oriented.. WIP does not mean "Work in Progress" but "When I Please".
> Probably almost no one is 100% one or the other... just different people "lean" one way or another. And it's all good.


 :sm24:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Years ago I used to work on one thing at a time because I couldn't afford to buy yarn for more than one thing at a time... I also only used to knit in the cooler weather. For some years now, if I get bored with a particular project, I pick up another and continue on it for a while. Most things eventually get finished, but sometimes I frog an item as I no longer want it or like the colour etc... That way I am always knitting something... Nowadays I knit year round on whatever project I feel like working on... Occasionally I start and finish an item in one go, but not usually... The longest I ever took to finish a project was 15 years, it was only the seaming to complete. My mother finished it for me and I gave the blanket away to a grateful recipient... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I knit one project at a time and finish it before I start a new one.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I prefer to do one at a time too, but sometimes I need something mindless for certain times or places. If I'm talking, for example, I can't concentrate on following a pattern, so it's handy to have some simple, straight knitting--like a dishcloth or a simple scarf. Right now I'm working on two Aran scarves for my daughter and son-in-law. They are identical except for the color. I put them both up on needles and work a few rows of each. This way they'll be done at the same time, and I won't have to face starting all over.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a very personal choice, I like others want something I can tote with me here or there. And I don"t want to work on the same thing all the time. There was only one woman I knew who knit like that, my MIL. But she couldn't stand having anything out of place or unfinished. Just her way. 
Don't forget, our differences are what make the world go round.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll admit it: sometimes I have a short attention span! I just flit from one idea to the next...I may use the same approach when working in the garden or cleaning the house. I may start a jigsaw puzzle then leave it to read a book. Sometimes I lose my train of thought before I even get started, as in "What did I come in here for?!" It is no wonder I have....what were we talking about?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have several things going at one time because my 84-year-old mind sometimes balks at taking one more stitch on the current wip; but, if I change to a different project, I can sail right along for a while until brain saturation occurs again and I have to make another change.

I don't remember having to work like this when I was younger; probably because the demands of family, and earning my degree and then working, provided all the variety necessary.

Also, I now need various types of projects for different occasions, and this requires more than one item on the needles at any one time. As previously said, to each his own.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Once I start a project,it gets my full attention until it is finished. If something else needs to be done, it just means I had better get a move on and finish what I am doing a bit faster. I think it would drive me crazy to have to juggle a couple of items at a time.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Once I start a project,it gets my full attention until it is finished. If something else needs to be done, it just means I had better get a move on and finish what I am doing a bit faster. I think it would drive me crazy to have to juggle a couple of items at a time.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Oops, I've done it again!!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I also like to do one project at a time..once had to switch midstream because of a gift i needed to do and found it a little bit difficult getting back into the one i had put down


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I have many started works because I like to switch between crocheting and knitting. Problem is that when I lay it aside the needles and hooks will stay with the project. So, when I am missing a favorite needle or hook I search and search to find it. Most times when I find it I finish the project they are with to get my favorite working again. But that is also why I am the proud owner of tons of needles and hooks. Never claimed I was organized.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I love knitting but hate sewing them up that's why I have so many unfinished projects.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

It was my 2016 resolution to do one project at a time .But The girls at KP just wouldnt let me stick with it.Whenever someone posted something gorgeous I just had to do it. The latest temptation is the one " For those who are bored".Ive managed to cut paste, copy and reverse engineer it. So now its waiting in queue while I complete what I was doing when I got led astray.
2017 I hope to be a good girl knit stitch button and put away before i start another. ????????????.
Really!!?
Also plan not to buy any more yarn.
Now Im feeling dizzy.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I get excited about a new project I see and have to get started then---- well I don't know :sm19: :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I switch back and forth from knitting to crochet projects. Mainly due back problems.


Me too and when they get too big for the car, they stay at home and I take a smaller one....Just when hubby drives.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I also get bored sometimes. Also I am always finding new patterns and think, I want to do that, and off I go leaving what I am working on behind for a while or I will divide my time between the two. Sometimes if I am finding a pattern too complicated and have to concentrate a lot on it, I will leave it for a while and do something easier. Also I knit for other people and if someone asks me to make them something, I have to drop everything and work on it.



peachesga said:


> speaking for myself i get bored working on something too long-- so i usually have about 3 things going- then i go back and finish all of them


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to have several projects on the go at the same time but found I was getting in a muddle because it's rare I use a pattern and I make things up as go along so I now just stick to one thing at a time.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

If I was to die tonight, I don't envy my daughter going through my sewing cupboards or drawers because there are so many wips there that she won't know what to do to finish them. One ribbon embroidered blanket I started finally got finished when my daughter was pregnant because I had to do one for her and I couldn't face my DIL as hers had been under way for 12 years. There is one there now that was started 9 years ago. Oh well, Rome wasn't built in a day. By the way, I don't plan to die tonight as I have got good intentions on getting them all done.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a couple of WIP'S because some of them are not suitable to carry with me to doctors appointments or the Hospital when DH gets sick.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

She will send them to Goodwill and someone less firtunate to buy new yarn will learn on it. Just enjoy. I am too old to be pressed by my hobby...That is what work is for!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

The most I've ever had at one time is 5, but I like to have 2: a large for at home with plenty of time and a small for waiting at the dr's office, etc. Just now I'm trying to finish a Christmas table runner that got interrupted by Christmas guests, and a lacy Afghan. Maybe by next Christmas.......


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

I usually have two main projects running; a large or complex one for home, and a small or simple one for "the bag".

Since I hate to throw anything away, I also have a pecking order of scrap projects. 10 yds will make 4 rows on my basic beanie pattern, less goes into a scrap-ghan, a vest, a hat (crochet, worked sideways, leave one long end each row and tie them at the top), or a Scrapyard scarf (can use as little a 1 yd). I have made mice for the animal shelter in colors not found in nature! A foot or less, though, I must discard; even the neighborhood birds don't want them.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

When my MIL died, her oldest son was very upset with the amount of things she had that must be disposed of. I was amazed at that because she had nothing compared to my hobbies. As I am getting older, I will always think of his dismay, but I still keep buying yarn. I have enough to knit for decades, and projects lined up for each of them. There are so many things I want to try. I wish I was more organized in my life, but it's kind of late to change now. I will make another resolution and break it within the month of January


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually have 2-3 because I get bored. Also I change between between K&C, also small- for out of the house- and large- in the house for blankets. 
This works for me. :sm16:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have done this when one project is going to be a long one . I will do a quick one and see a project finished. I might make a dishcloth or two, while I'm still working on the main project.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am the same as you, but my dil's birtnday is in February and I have just started a new summer top for myself and I want to make her a pair of summer slippers. My top will be put on hold for a few days while I make them.


bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuzzy head here likes to start a new project in the morning, a small item is easy to carry to appointments , motels & fits in the glove box. Often when I get near the end of a small mobile project it gets replaced with a new beginner. My work is charity knitting, no rush or expectations. Hats to go, scarves stay home unless time spent in motels.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have several wip. I have a small item that can slip into my bag so I have something to work on while waiting for kids at their activities, I always have a large project like a sweater, complicated shawl or blanket and a smaller mindless project for those times I need a break from the big one or someone is in a chatty mood.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I'm with you -- I like to finish what I start before I go on to another project.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I usually have one at a time going. But when I have several things GS to make like blankets which I will be starting here soon I will have a couple going to break the monitney of colors and patterns so I don't get bored and get them do easier.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I prefer to knit one project at a time, but I do occasionally have up to three on the go. If one is a large project, I have a hat or similar for doing when I'm out and about, and sometimes have to start a third project, if it's fairly urgent, eg. gift.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

For the most part I work on one thing at a time until it is done but there are occasions when I work on small things at the doctor's office and they are usually wash cloths or small dolls for the shoe box ministry that my church participates in.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


For me, knitting or crochet is more a process than a product driven hobby. That is, I enjoy learning new techniques, trying new stitches, making different projects - but once I have done so, I find my interest waning, and I start something new. I do finish many things, but there are a lot of times that I just can't resist starting new things before finishing old ones!! I have been working on finishing some that have been waiting a while - in some cases, I've found projects that are unfinished simply because they had a million (ok, exaggeration there) ends to weave in. So, in a matter of five to ten minutes, I can finish off several things!

Maybe I'll make that my 2017 goal - to finish off all those UFO's....


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Because it's boring working on just one project. And it's fun starting new things.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I like brainless patterns for when I'm watching shows, but when I come to the sewing part, it's no longer fun and I leave it for (much) later. One question for you: why do you always put your name in the headline? Do you think people prefer reading your topics to other people's?


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

When I'm working on a large project I will have smaller ones for charity to work on.
Just a change of scenery (I mean stitch),


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

peachesga said:


> speaking for myself i get bored working on something too long-- so i usually have about 3 things going- then i go back and finish all of them


Ditto


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I use to be like bundyann, but for some reason or other I am having two and three projects going at a time. Right now I have tree ornaments, a christening gown, and ponytail stocking caps going. Plus we had an ice storm and I have sidewalks to try to get the ice off. Keeps me out of trouble HA!!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually am working on one major project and it's usually a shawl that takes a lot of time but when it gets to a part that takes concentration and I feel like talking with somebody or watching TV I need something that's less challenging. Usually I have three projects ongoing but I have a lot of unfinished projects also because I get stuck at some point and then I don't go back until I figure it out which might be years later. Or I'm trying out a new yarn or pattern and it's just not doing it for me. I'm realizing it's all about my knitting experience which is a ton but I'm still always trying new things.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm among those who get bored if I work too long on the same project. Last night I took 2 projects to knit group. The first one is working worsted yarn on size 4 (US) needles, which is really tight & tires my hands. I switched to the much looser fingering yarn on size 5 needles for some relief. Not a big difference in needle size, but a great difference in yarn size & tightness. 
Another reason for my different projects: I see a new stitch posted here on KP & just have to try it out! This happened in Nov so I used a stitch from a link here to make a red cowl for a charity in my area that needed more scarves & cowls. That satisfied my urge to knit the stitch plus it used a stash skein. I do finish a lot of my projects, but I almost always have more than 1 in progress.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I get fits of startitis and then get bored. There are projects that are OK when I have the time and ability to concentrate. Then there are the projects that require little thought for when I am watching TV orclistening to music or a book.

Also, I am a sampler and like to try something just to see if I might like it.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually have about 3 going at once...at least one of them, uncomplicated, with very little counting, so I can listen to conference calls while I work! Since I work from home, that is an option. Then I like to have something more complicated, for a challenge. I usually do finish my projects, though over the years, there have been a handful of UFOs.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

i usually have 3 different projects that i am working on....one knitted, one cross-stitch and one beaded. this way i don't get bored.
Blessings


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I was always a one project girl till recently. I joined a KAL for six months & six shawls, had a wedding gift afghan to knit, socks for my brother-in-law, etc. So I split my work. Mornings I worked on the afghan which is complicated & took some mental powers. Afternoons I worked on the shawls because they required a bit of thought but a lot of fun. Evenings I worked on the socks, even patterned ones, because I could relax & watch TV at the same time. So I have kept this schedule, The Afghan in the morning, whatever in the afternoon & socks for the evening. I just enjoy yarn in my hot little paws so much can't imagine not having anything to hold let alone to knit.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I like to do one project at a time but have occasionally interrupted for a small quick one.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

I like to have 1 or 2 things on the go - saves me getting bored. LOL


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually rotate between items. If I do not I get board and never finish things.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> I get fits of startitis and then get bored. There are projects that are OK when I have the time and ability to concentrate. Then there are the projects that require little thought for when I am watching TV orclistening to music or a book.
> 
> Also, I am a sampler and like to try something just to see if I might like it.


I love your 'startitis!' I have that in droves. Finishitis? Not so much.....


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I work on a big project from Monday through Friday evenings, right now that means making lap robes for the local care center using my stash. On the weekends or when traveling I make dishcloths because I can drop the project anytime and because they are a mindless project I can talk or stop and watch the scenery when traveling. This is the first year my dishcloth supply was depleted so I need to restock for gifts.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


For me, it's boredom with my current project, or I just have to play with the new yarn that I got, or pattern or needles. It's a bad habit, but I'm trying to get better. 2017 will be the year of the "clean up, finish it or else, no new projects, young lady!"


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

For me, I usually put aside a project when I am trying to decide something. I have a green shawl that is waiting for several months for me to decide what kind of border I want, a completed cowl waiting for where I want to sew on two or maybe three buttons, two almost completed hats that I started last month that is waiting for me to decide if I want to continue the pattern to the top or if I want to plain knit it, a belt that I started two weeks before Christmas that is waiting for me to decide if I want a buckle or just tie it on, a vest back that I started a few days ago that is waiting for me to decide what length I want it to be so I can move on to the armholes, and an almost completed crochet scarf that I started on Monday that is waiting for my daughter to okay the length so I can put on the fringe. Before I retired I did not have so many unfinished items. They will all eventually be completed, but I think going forward, I will make an extra effort to limited my works in progress. Thank you for posted this question, it made me stop and think about what needs finishing.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I enjoy having a "no brainer" or easy project such as a dishcloth for traveling in the car, and an at home project where I need to pay attention. I think of my of unfinished projects as WIPs rather than UFOs.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

There's always a semi- mindless project going in the van to work on even if the ride is 5 minutes long. I also keep about 5 sizes of DPNs handy with a variety of yarn, just in case I run out. Then there's a project going to take to charity knitting. And my real passion is little critters. I often stockpile them and then do about a dozen faces at a time. And if one has to wait somewhere, it's good to have something handy to work on in my purse. UFOs, no. WIPs, yes.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I'm like you ~ I like to finish a project before I begin another. I rarely stray from this. I'm not the same way with books though. I am currently reading 3 books. I read one when I'm in the family room, and I have two by the beside that I alternate every few days (nights). :sm11:


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 3 sweaters in the works and a cowl for my niece


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

At the most I have two going, especially when I'm knitting an afghan, I kinda need something to break up my time. Otherwise, I too am a one project at the time person.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Right now I have three WIPs, but also will have something small (like a scarf, hanging towel, etc.) for take-alongs for appointment waiting times..........never get anxious, impatient for the waiting period that way, and never get bored.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

One thing at a time for me.........unless I have a big project and then might take a break from it and do something small to break up the monotony. I am a "finisher" in that I like to finish what I start. I even have finished things my mother and aunts started many years ago. What can I say. Maybe a little OCD.....


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I usually have a lace project going but need solitary confinement for that or I lose count so I have another project that I can work when my husband or grandchildren are around. I also like to have a small project I can take with me in the car.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


Don't come to my house Bundyanne. I have many projects on knitting needles... for charities, holidays, an afghan and dishcloths and knit for all all year long. No matter how much time and energy I have in a day there is a project that will fit in nicely.

'An idle person stands in the center of the devil's workshop'...lol


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I revel in starting something new, the projects get finished but I do like to start a new project. I also have several going because I need what to carry in the car if I have to wait. I have what I follow patterns with at home, quiet, no interruptions part of the day and then there are the projects that bored me soon after starting so I hold out a while before I either end it all together or plow through it.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


Not something you should be concerned about, IMO.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

While I like finishing the project at hand, I do have projects that I carry with me when I am in the car or out and about and will be sitting for a while. Also, sometimes a project really bores me and I want a break from it. Eventually, everything gets done.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I'm with you, one project at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> While I like finishing the project at hand, I do have projects that I carry with me when I am in the car or out and about and will be sitting for a while. Also, sometimes a project really bores me and I want a break from it. Eventually, everything gets done.


I pretty much fall into the same category. I am working on two Ganseys right now- one while I'm reading and computing, the other is at the other end of the house, for working while I watch the television. I do get bored with long projects that are very repetitive, which is why I avoid scarves, where possible- unless I am getting paid for it.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only ever have one project on the go. I like to get it finished and then decide what comes next. I am not a sock knitter or a blanket or throw knitter. I love to knit for my new great nephew born on the 31st October 2016. At the moment I am knitting a hoodie for him in chocolate and cream baby Aran then another in shades of blue and white. His Mum, my niece loves hand knitted garments and loved the six outfits and the 44" lace shawl I knit for her new (first) baby. The only time I have two pieces of work is when I go away for a long weekend with my friends. I take a small item to do on a circular needle and leave the bigger item at home. Can I take this opportunity to wish all KP'ers a very happy,safe and peaceful New Year. Tessa28


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only ever have one project on the go. I like to get it finished and then decide what comes next. I am not a sock knitter or a blanket or throw knitter. I love to knit for my new great nephew born on the 31st October 2016. At the moment I am knitting a hoodie for him in chocolate and cream baby Aran then another in shades of blue and white. His Mum, my niece loves hand knitted garments and loved the six outfits and the 44" lace shawl I knit for her new (first) baby. The only time I have two pieces of work is when I go away for a long weekend with my friends. I take a small item to do on a circular needle and leave the bigger item at home. Can I take this opportunity to wish all KP'ers a very happy,safe and peaceful New Year. Tessa28


----------



## edaprtj (Sep 25, 2014)

I usually have one project that needs concentration, one project that doesn't (for when my husband's home), and one project because someone needs/wants something yesterday (I have "sucker" tattooed on my forehead).


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

If I could only do one project at a time, I don't think I'd make things like afghans (which get too big to bring with me), complicated lace shawls (which I need quiet to do) or even sweaters. And I'd definitely get bored just making scarves and hats. While I eventually get most things I start done, I need the variety for different occasions, places and my mood. And I find that changing needle/yarn/gauge size is easier on my hands. If I don't finish a project in a reasonable time(reasonable depends on the project and how far I've gotten), it's telling me I don't really want to do it. Time to frog, and use the yarn for something else. We're driving to the Clark (a wonderful museum in Williamtown, MA about 45 mins. away) and neither of the two project I have with me are good for a car ride. Better start a hat.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

edaprtj said:


> I usually have one project that needs concentration, one project that doesn't (for when my husband's home), and one project because someone needs/wants something yesterday (I have "sucker" tattooed on my forehead).


We must be related to each other! It seems like there is always someone either my daughter asking for headbands, mittens or hats or my granddaughter asking for socks. Then a dear girlfriend who asked for a poncho or socks. That is in between my charity knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I will start something and then I will need a gift or some one will request I make them something, Or if i run into a problem I may put that article aside. For instance I started a cardigan and got the back finished and could not figure out how to decrease the fronts in seed stitch and stay in the pattern. It took me many years but finally finished. Also I took some classes and they would start a new article every week so it left me with several wips. Right now I only have two unfinished and am working very hard to get them all finished.


My situation also. Whatever rises to the top of my priorities list is what I'm working on. Often baby gifts. Just starting a new one today. Still have two other BIG jobs on the needles. I'll go back to them after the baby shower.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

Had to laugh! so when she no longer could do it I got a huge box of them and I finished a lot and gave as gifts!! Mt brother said she was a starter and I was the finisher!!!!!! My sister=in-law loved cross stitching and would work on something then find something neat and start thaI know i cannot type but have no idea how this got backwards!!!! Ha HA!!!!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I usually do one thing at a time but I have the pins going for a waistcoat for OH at the moment, but I also have pins in a toys project that I started in the summer in our caravan and haven't finished yet. I might do a bit more when I've finished this, but it might go back to the caravan in the spring instead. I shall have to see how I feel.


----------



## sundae675 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have items that require concentration that i only work on when my so and boys are not home...one for when they are and usually a travels well small project to take out with me


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I am a member of a knitting guild and a group of knitters who meet just to knit. Some projects can only be done at home, for example lace knitting with very little repeats and each row is different.

I take mindless knitting when knitting away from home. Knitting the can be stop with no problems with where was I on this row?

Sometime I get new yarn that can't be put aside and must be work on.

There are no rules. I enjoy knitting.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

I get excited about a new pattern or stitch and have to try it or find a yarn that inspires me to start something new. I usually have several wip's. The only ones in danger of not getting finished are the ones for myself. The rest are gifts, special orders or for my Etsy shop. ResonanceCrafts.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I hit a snag and put it aside to think about it. Or I get an idea and want to try it out.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I am like you, however I do sometimes have 2 items working at the same time... Just 'cause I need to "relax" my fingers from working on tiny needles and socks, I currently have a pair of socks (black/grey/turquoise...need really bright light) and a pair of multi colored red fingerless mitts on bigger needles)


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll be making something and either get side tracked by trying something new or a request. Sometimes I run into a problem or run out out of time and stop working on what's for me to do gifts or charity projects.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I alternate between prayer shawls (I belong to a group at church) and other projects. Although I love doing the prayer shawls, they get a bit dull at times.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I might get bored with the project I am working on or see something else on KP pictures that I want to start :sm09:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I run Two knitting groups for the Community Library, a charity I am a trustee for. I knit seasonal items to raise funds, more complicated items for myself and very simple items I could do in my sleep for the group meetings( I would make too many mistakes it I did anything complicated) .I also put aside a shawl pattern that kept going wrong, 18 months it sat looking at me till I finally decided it wasn't going to beat me!


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

I tend to start a project, and unless it's for our grand baby, I do have several WIP. What happens is when we are away "down south" for part of the winter, I knit for our summer, and when we are at home and it's cold, I have "winter" projects. Also, I have found a great lys "down south" and can't resist buying! Then, of course, I have to start the project to see how it will look. My bad, I know!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Sometimes my interests change and I want to try something new--I have a pair of socks that I started about 3 years ago and maybe because it takes so long to make them, I lose interest and then when I go back to do them again--I have lost my place in the pattern and then I take them out and start over and over and over.......Maybe one of these years I will get them done!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like to have one project for knitting/reading time (it has to be simple) and one that requires more concentration. I also have something in the car like a dish cloth for wait times at appointments. From about August to December I get a lot of special orders so the other things get put aside for that. This past year we also had a wedding and two babies that needed attention. It got a bit crazy but now I won't let myself start anything new until all the WIPs are done. Then the limit is three at most.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually do one thing at a time, but went to Michael's because of their big yarn sale this week and got some yarn to make one of my g'daughters a sweater that she asked for after seeing her sister's sweaters that I knitted for Christmas. Also am making another 1898 hat for my son-in-law. These hats are addictive. Should have said I started on her sweater so now have 2 WIP at the moment. Oh, and I have a sock to repair that got caught on something in the wash and ripped back several rows. That one I've been putting off for awhile.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I really like to begin a project and work till it's done. But---sometimes I'm working on something that requires my full attention and then I like to have an easier project that I can take with me or work on while I visit. I think the more I knit and the more I learn the more wip's I have.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am on the go all the time. I have projects that are in various stages of knitting. I knit the parts that don't require focusing while I am out. The rest I do at home. I don't like to be bored or waste time.
Moonieboy


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I find some larger projects boring, some need too much concentration so I have a second project for a break from the other!


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Sometimes I have no staying power and start something else but family are grateful when item is completed eventually


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

I kinda do one thing at a time from beginning to end. Right now I have 4 pair of booties on one needle in 4 different colors but when I'm done they're finished


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Some of us are just built that way :sm17: , for myself, and I do this with sewing, I get bored with the project and move on to something else. I also hate to end things. Like reading a novel as I get near the end I will hold of finishing it, I won't start a new one though I eventually do finish the book. With knitting I usually do finish something I have started but must say I am working on a knee length sweater that has many holes in it, that is the style, and only work on it from time to time because it is so big and has a lot of "y" overs and I do a lot of taking it apart and starting over. :sm16:


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm similar to you, working on one large project at a time. I end up putting my 'me' project down to knit a gift here and there, then come back to the main project. OH, and I always have a pair of simple socks on the needles to take along with me when I need an easy portable project.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

peachesga said:


> speaking for myself i get bored working on something too long-- so i usually have about 3 things going- then i go back and finish all of them


Me too! Especially if one project is an afghan!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm like you, I just work on one project at a time.


bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I need at least two projects. One for public knitting which I can knit on auto pilot and another that requires concentration as I like challenging knitting. I am not a production knitter.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't usually have more than 1 wip but I'm working on a KAL and had already been working on a project when it started. I now have something to fill in with when I complete the projected work for the week.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm one of the people who has to keep changing up needles and yarn for the changes in how my hands move; lately I've been knitting for the (now past) Christmas deadline, and an extra rat scarf for a newly married-in nephew, knit as fast as I could, has set off a round of muscle and joint pain that makes me feel my age and then some. I'm looking forward to being done with the rest of the now late Christmas presents so that I can go back to working with finer, smoother yarns.
Just as important, I knit primarily for pleasure, and the variety of textures and colors that yarn afford are a big part of that. So when I'm bored with one project, I like to put it down and work on something else. I do generally finish, eventually, but timing on things for myself is usually very flexible.
And add in what Longtimer and others have said: I have to have something simple enough to do in public as well as something challenging enough to be fun at home.


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

I only have one thing on the go. That's enough for me to work on, I couldn't wrap my head around three or four different projects. I am happy for those who can do that, but, it is not for me.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Lecsew said:


> I have dufferent projects for different situations. Socks for waiting at doctor office and riding in the car. Sweaters or afghans when at home and more complicated oroducts like cables ir color work when I want to be really involved in the process.
> I also have the arrention span of a gnat so it's helpful to have different projects.


Well said. Easy to pick up and put down projects for waiting times, more complicated lace patterns for quiet uninterupted knitting time and very small projects for I have limited space travel projects.


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

Car knitting, appointments knitting, plane knitting, TV knitting, etc


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I always have multiple projects going as apparently do many others.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

I also have multiple items working, mostly from boredom. Sometimes I have 2 or 3 that I can't decide which to do first, so I just get them all going and can then either finish one up or rotate. Also how large they are or how complicated, determined what I take with me when I'm out. I usually keep them separated in project bags which are mostly the reusable shopping bags that you would use at the supermarket. Pattern and yarn goes in and I have a clear zipper cosmetic bag that holds hooks, stitch markers, small scissors, all my "tools" so I can just grab that for whatever project I'm working on. 
Also, I crochet, which means only one of each size hook.....makes it easy to switch around.


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Usually I have a quilt in progress and a knit project to take along and then a book going for when tv is yucky, all depending on which room I want to be in.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I think my problem is that while I'm knitting/crocheting one project I'm thinking of all the interesting things waiting in the wings and am itching to get started on them to see how they turn out. Then there are the times when I get bored with something and set it aside for a while.
I wish I had the concentration to finish everything I start but it doesn't happen all that often. :sm19:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes, that would be so much more sensible finishing a project before moving onto another but my UFO's are over many, many years, of life's dips and insanity. I've had to work all my life and believe me there were times when I put aside my knitting for decades--life is not easy. Currently I am retired and yes it would be nice to clean up this mess but it's like a memory path--something to avoid sometimes. I have a sweater nearly finished that I started for my son when he graduated HS, I put it aside to go through loosing my business then divorce, time flew, he gained a whole lot of weight, and now at 48 he's turning his life around, loosing that weight so just maybe it will once again fit him. So UFOs also give hope.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

peanutpatty said:


> I think my problem is that while I'm knitting/crocheting one project I'm thinking of all the interesting things waiting in the wings and am itching to get started on them to see how they turn out. Then there are the times when I get bored with something and set it aside for a while.
> I wish I had the concentration to finish everything I start but it doesn't happen all that often. :sm19:


Humm.... Mine all get finished, but like right now I have two blankets that need to be pieced together, and two cowls, one about a third done, which I may frog, 'cuz I'm not sure I like the color, and one shrug. 
I'll work on blanket squares in the summer then put them together when the weather gets cold. Can't stand to have all of that wool on my lap in the hot weather!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I love your 'startitis!' I have that in droves. Finishitis? Not so much.....


I think I have both these malady????????


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Normally I do one thing at a time but I have a cowl on the needles I started three years ago on a cruise. I simply got bored and put it aside. I recently worked on it again while waiting for another afghan kit to arrive as I am going to knit on it until I run out of yarn! Now it is in the basket again.... (I won't mention the one-and-a-half pair of socks resting there too.)


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Attention span of a puppy -- new pattern, new stitch, new yarn, new needles, something I read on KP, you name. Many have mentions different things for different situations -- some that are mindless, some that are small, some that are intricate. And, yes I admit to getting bored and having different moods. And, then there is always the "crisis" knit -- a baby shower, etc.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

All of the above for me! But eventually they all get done ????


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

If I am having problems and get frustrated with a project it is better for me to put it down for a while. Then I usually do something very simple to refresh myself before returning to first project. Also I am easily bored and do 6" swatches of different stitches between bigger projects. When traveling I take small projects. So, Bundyanne, to answer your question, I will have to say WIPs add to the spice of life for my knitting. I try never to put myself under a deadline, but if it happens, I stick to that one project until it is complete. . . I hate deadlines, they take all the joy out of my knitting.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have some big projects going, sweaters for my kids and dh, (dh not started yet, but have the yarn). I feel like I need to accomplish so will make a baby sweater in between. I knit a lot of Christmas gifts this year, so those had to be worked in too. When I get new yarn, I can't leave it alone, have to get my fingers into it. The big sweaters I am working on, (only one at this time, I finished the first one), I chose an Aran pattern so I wouldn't get bored working on a plain knit/purl project. I have a few back zip baby hoodies that need zippers and button eyes. Then those will go to new babies.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


When I am making a complicated or very large project, I sometimes need a break and will make something small/simple.
I have a lace cardigan that I am making for myself, I put it away to work on gifts for family for Christmas and won't get back to it until I have made 2 baby shower gifts! 
That is why it takes me years to make something for myself!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

MashaBistitchual - Putting my name at the beginning of any post I may make is something I have always done and old habits are hard to break. There are some members who like what I post and others who don't - I am the same too and some posts I just don't open as I know I won't be interested in what they have to say.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a confession to make - - dear husband requested another pair of non-slip slippers so Thomas's next jumper has been put on hold for day!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

For me there are several reasons I have WIPS (a big cardboard box of them!): (1) I had a problem/mistake that I couldn't fix (2) I got bored and lost interest (ADD?) or (3) I had other things to finish, for a birthday or Christmas present. Some people say I'm lazy, but I prefer to use the word "unmotivated." Other people say I'm a hoarder, but I prefer to use the word "packrat." :>)


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I always need something simple and easily interrupted for trips to Doctors, etc., with my husband. Then at home, I can do the more complicated patterns. Like others, sometimes, my projects get interrupted to fill requests - like today, the lady at the VA said they were out of scarves. So I will be starting a men's scarf as soon as I finish my afternoon tea and the project for the church fall bazaar will have to wait.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

if i'm knitting dishcloths I usually have a baby blanket or scarf/cowl on the go at the same time. If I am knitting a sweater, I have one project and that's it. I always like what you post bundyanne... and your common sense as well. big hugs.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I enjoy having several WIP. One may be for working while waiting in the Dr. office, another.simple ine might be while sitting down by the beach relaxing, and the bigger ones sitting on my lap while watching TV.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I might be working on something (like a scarf, before Christmas) and dil (or someone else) requests something (like several prank gifts for grandsons and hats)... then it might be a while before I remember to get back to the previous project (the scarf).


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have 2 works in progress,socks while waiting at the doctors office or waiting for my husband at our senior center, a cardigan while watching ( listening) to tv in the evening.It does take longer to finish a project but eventually they do get done.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


I'm the same way - just can't leave something unfinished.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I have several projects because I'm moody and sometimes just not in the mood for that particular project. Some, I'm having trouble with or just got disgusted with it. Also have 'take with me' projects and 'stay home' projects.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I prefer one thing at the time and be done. Sometimes the VIP bores me and I knit a hat or a wash clothe something with no concentration and quick.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I work on more than one project at a time because I'll have a project that I work on when I go somewhere where I know I'll be waiting ie the doctor's office (socks or an easy scarf); and when I go to my knit/crochet meet ups. My more difficult patterns (lace, beads; anything with yarn overs), I work on at home when I can concentrate. I may get a little bored with what I'm working on then I'll start something else just to add to my WIPs. It's more fun to be working on more than one project at a time.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Bundyanne, I'll bet you never thought this would be such a popular question. Obviously, we each have our own thoughts on the subject, and I doubt any of us will change. You did inspire me to finish a dishcloth that just needed 3 more rows!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

At the moment I have 4 wips (a crocheted afghan that is about 2/23 assembled, a second crocheted afghan that I have begun, a sleeveless
cardi and a scarf). I am finishing the scarf and will continue with the others. I prefer as few wips as possible (one finished item is worth 
four in the basket!)


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I used to only do one at a time. Then KP'ers kept talking about multiple projects going all the time. I changed to two at a time - a sweater and socks. Like to design, knit and wear the sweaters and the sock drawer is mostly empty.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, I am amazed at the response to a very 'mundane' in my opinion, post whereas a post that someone has put on the site that seems to be 'important' will get little more than a 'nod'.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a big project that doesn't leave home - a cable knit blanket in worsted wool. I have a commuter project I can knit on the bus. I might have a 'travel project' on wooden circulars, so TSA won't confiscate. I have s sweater that I'm not enjoying for various reasons, sitting off to the side and moping. And others.....


----------



## Jasper's Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the replies above -- I have several WIP - all different needle sizes, as my hands tire (hurt) if I work on one size too long. They do get finished, just not as fast as someone who finishes a project before starting a new one. Also nice to have a small, easy to carry, project for doctors' offices.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

me too bundyanne! Maybe some knitters get bored!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I always knitted until done with a project but went on tangents of other crafts. I have always wanted to try everything. I could be away from my first love--- knitting, for years then back. About four years ago, I went to Stitches. I saw a shawl for which I loved the colors. I bought the pattern and yarn. It was an octagon piecing in which one picked up stitches along a side and knit another octagon from outside to center. There were therefore a lot of ends to weave. I put it aside. Another time, I saw a scarf in a LYS. Yes I bought yarn and pattern. I loved how the colors changed. I put it aside for some other project. At Church, saw a need for knitters to knit blankets for babies. The yarn which was to be used was Red Heart Super Saver in Basket weave. I'm a yarn snob. The yarn hurt my hands and the basket weave is boring. I will finish all, some day.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So many techniques to try--lace, double knitting, intarsia, brioche, cables, fair isle and so many beautiful patterns. Mine are out of control. I'm trying to finish several before starting anything new.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> So many techniques to try--lace, double knitting, intarsia, brioche, cables, fair isle and so many beautiful patterns. Mine are out of control. I'm trying to finish several before starting anything new.


Such talent, I knit, purl, yo, bind of. thats it.

G


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

I like to work on one item at a time. I pretty much know if I enjoy it or not quite quickly. I either finish or rip it out. Very rarely try second attempt.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I have a confession to make - - dear husband requested another pair of non-slip slippers so Thomas's next jumper has been put on hold for day!!


Bundyanne, I'm so happy the slippers worked out for him and he wants another pair. Think that's a big compliment from your dear hubby!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i may intend to finish something, but other projects may be more of a priority. like a birthday coming up, christmas coming up, baby expected soon, etc. 
however, i generally have a few things in various stages anyway, and i have some that are set to one side. the ones set to the side are the ones i very well might not finish - or they may be on a long-term plan. i have a sweater for hubby in that last group. i started it when he weighed X pounds. now he weighs X + Y. it is just enough that the sweater will be too snug. it won't be super tight, just snug enough to hug his frame in an unflattering way. i really don't want that. he has lost some of the Y weight, but it is still not going to look good. it is a pullover, and a cardigan would have been a better choice. so i am letting that rattle around in my head until i have a good plan. then i will frog and reknit. there is a blue heather sweater i started for a boyfriend (someone i dated before marrying my hubby). there is a bit of bad blood there, so i am NOT going to finish it for him. instead, i have repurposed the yarn for myself. there is a slightly malicious streak to it - that guy hated v necks, so i have a VERY DEEP v neck planned. i am mature enough not to send him a pic and ask, "how do you like my sweater?" 
to answer your question, bundyanne, i have a variety of things in a variety of completion because 1) project priorities change, 2) i get tired of doing one thing, 3) some projects are complicated so i may change which part i am doing, 4) the project is not going to plan, 5) someone bought me yarn as a gift - or needles - or any other tool/guide/pattern, or 6) i believe a bee in my bonnet is involved in the choice to start something different. or possibly it is the movement and alignment of the stars...


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> Don't come to my house Bundyanne. I have many projects on knitting needles... for charities, holidays, an afghan and dishcloths and knit for all all year long. No matter how much time and energy I have in a day there is a project that will fit in nicely.
> 
> 'An idle person stands in the center of the devil's workshop'...lol


????????????????


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm beginning to think it is because i must have attention deficit disorder-LOL! I start one thing and can't wait to try something else, so I start that. Then need a quick gift, so stop and do that. I am going to have to go through my projects and finish some up. Not sure how many I have started, but probaby around 15. I did recently finish a project from 20 years ago and now have a beautiful baby cardigan-now I just need some grandchildren, but probably will be a long time before that happens.

When I clean up my craft room next month, it will be time to buckle down and finish those waiting projects.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Bundyann I have noticed that too. Have friends who have six or more projects on the go. I tried to work on two at once and it gave me so much anxiety until I worked extra hard to finish one and then finish the other. Never started two again.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

usuallu I have 3 things goingone in the car, one small & one bigger tight now I habe 4 swesters going Ive tin out og yatn on all three,


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I always finish what I start before I start anything else, but at the same time I am crocheting my daughter a continuous blanket, and because of arthritis in the hands have to stop now and then, and that is when I knit

Di


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

to "I love lace" - I guess I am a "yarn snob" as I tried Michael's yarns and found them wanting so spend a little extra and buy some very good yarns for baby blankets...very soft and cosy! if you were a baby, would you want something that wasn't warm and cozy to snuggle up in????!!!!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

peachesga said:


> speaking for myself i get bored working on something too long-- so i usually have about 3 things going- then i go back and finish all of them


That's exactly my reason too. Just got bored doing the same thing again and again.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have almost as many reasons as I have WIPs. I joke that I have the attention span of a two year old, but that is not far from the truth. Some of my reasons: I start a project with a hard deadline, but when I don't make that deadline (birthday),I set the item aside and come back to it when I have more time. I run into technical difficulties that I am too frustrated to deal with effectively. I get bored with one aspect of a project but not the whole project (never ending one color stockinette on a sweater with lovely color work at yoke and cuffs). I fall in love with a yarn, knowing it will make the most perfect blanket for a baby boy, but because I have no baby boys on my horizon, I work at it off and on until it is finished and a recipient appears. Because I am knitting myself wool knee socks when the weather turns unseasonably warm and I know I won't need them for 6 months, but a light weight shawl for cool summer evenings is just what my wardrobe needs. Sometimes just because I am not in the mood for that project.

I don't stress about WIPs, things get done when they get done. If I later decide I really don't like a project, they yarn gets salvaged until it tell me what it wants to be.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

For me there are secondary gains from having a number of WIPs. Every year the county fair is right around the corner before I even start to think of it. There isn't enough time to make entries "from scratch", but there generally is enough time to complete a half dozen WIPs.

Mochamarie: Rather than pack rat, I prefer to think of us as "fiber curators".


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

RoxyCatlady said:


> For me, knitting or crochet is more a process than a product driven hobby. That is, I enjoy learning new techniques, trying new stitches, making different projects - but once I have done so, I find my interest waning, and I start something new. I do finish many things, but there are a lot of times that I just can't resist starting new things before finishing old ones!! I have been working on finishing some that have been waiting a while - in some cases, I've found projects that are unfinished simply because they had a million (ok, exaggeration there) ends to weave in. So, in a matter of five to ten minutes, I can finish off several things!
> 
> That's me too.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I do it several project at cause I get bored a need to do something.. It get an I find I get bored really easy an if I get stuck on one I have another 2or 3 in the works


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

for me I start a project and something comes up and I need to do something else. I don't always get back to that project right away. most of my projects I have gotten back to. The strange thing is the project I have to set aside is usually something for me.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

I have different types of projects going at once--usually a small project that's easy to "grab and go", an easy pattern to take to my knitting group so I don't have to concentrate on something intricate, and a more difficult one to challenge my skills when I have time to sit and pay close attention to what I'm doing. I also think I have a bit of ADD because I like to switch from one to another--sometimes in the middle of a project. I do get bored with big items. 
Once in a while, I get motivated and decide to finish everything and only start new ones when previous jobs are finished. I guess I'm just a bit scattered!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

PauletteB said:


> for me I start a project and something comes up and I need to do something else. I don't always get back to that project right away. most of my projects I have gotten back to. The strange thing is the project I have to set aside is usually something for me.


I find that most of us set aside projects for ourselves to work on something for someone else, so that isn't all that strange. Is it because we're conditioned to think of others before ourselves? Maybe so...


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll start an online CAL or two which are only given in installments, so there's got to be something else to work on while I'm waiting for the next part. I did the Sophie's Universe CAL in 2015. She released 4-6 rows at a time every two weeks between January and June, so definitely had several things going then. 
Lots of the CALS are block a week style, which might only take a couple of hours to complete, so there are always several projects in the works.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the term fiber curators.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Are you kidding? You're only working on one project at a time? How silly!!! Just kidding. I have quite a few going at once--and a few to add buttons or belts to. For variety. But I admit, when I was younger, it was one project at a time, then wear it, use it or give it. Also, one library book at a time: read it, return it, another book. Now I have 10 on loan!!! What is happening?? I've become a pack rat!!1


bundyanne07 said:


> When reading through the posts on the KP site I often read about members having more than one item being created.
> Why do so many of you have so many unfinished projects?
> I like to knit something and when it if finished then begin something else.
> Just curious???


----------



## auntieL (Dec 12, 2016)

Smiling. I am guilty of this! 
I like to alternate so I don't get in a rut. Knit a large (home) and a small ( on the go) project. Also, love to knit and alternate with embroidery. 
Come to think of it, I have always read two books at once also!!! smh. ????
Whatever and how many.... just enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Very good question Bundy. I have no idea why I do not finish projects instead of starting something new. Sometimes I get excited about a new project and just want to get started. Sometimes I get to a point where I am not sure what to do next and just set it aside (I often do not work from patterns). Or I am not liking the way something looks and set it aside to figure how to fix whatever it is I do not like. 

For instance I have two caps finished for my sister-in-law but they seem too loose around. I finally decided to thread some elastic thread around the bottoms for several rows. Just have not done it yet.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I, too, prefer to work on only one project at a time. However, right now, since I am knitting baby hats--I do have a pastel hat in progress to work on at night and then a darker hat to work on during the day. Of course, the newborn size doesn't take much time--

Usually, though, one item at a time--I've always been this way in everything I do! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

My son tells me that the one who dies with the most UFO's (unfinished objects) wins ...he also says that will be me! I do finish a lot of things & eventually those items on needles (screaming at me) will be done .Those UFO's are mostly things for me ....I knit quite a bit for others & have a table at local craft fair every year ....socks, mitts, hats, tea cosies, tiny baby socks ....like men's work socks ...some people use them for ornaments ...I've made 500+ pr. of those! Yesterday I knitted a sock in DK (generally I use regular sock yarn), for a gentleman who had toes amputated & can't find socks .... he will try it today & if it is suitable, I'll be knitting 4 more for him ...wool. I love to try new techniques & incorporate them into the items I knit, to keep it interesting. Boxing Day I started a pr. of leg warmers, using sock yarn with "travelling stitch" design for my daughter ... one done & 1/2 of other one ...will finish before 2017. Happy stitching everyone


----------



## Jasper's Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

I understand completely. Why is it so much easier to knit for others than ourselves? Probably should have said "why is it so much harder to finish projects for ourselves" - no problem starting one.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> Mochamarie: Rather than pack rat, I prefer to think of us as "fiber curators".


i like that title. perhaps i will call myself a fiber curator. i am certainly the only one for 10 miles in all directions who would understand what is going on in my stash, WIPs and UFOs...


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have more than 1 project going at a time because I get bored and need a change. Sometimes I'll need the same size needle that is in my wip so I have a few needles the same size. Lol


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

All my WIPS and UFOs are waiting to be sewn up. Simple as that. Even the elf I made recently when learning the magic loop method is waiting to be sewn together. :sm16:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

mollyb44 said:


> I have more than 1 project going at a time because I get bored and need a change. Sometimes I'll need the same size needle that is in my wip so I have a few needles the same size. Lol


Score one for crochet! ???????? No need for multiple hooks when changing projects! (Although you may want different ones for certain types of. yarn).


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

no1girl said:


> not everyone is like you Bundy..........................You do one at a time. others like to have heaps to play with. I have none.


No1girl....you wrote... I have none.

What did you mean by that?.....do you have no knitting projects to work on?....just wondering....


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

I get bored with just 1 thing going.


----------

